# Passport Renewal



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi,
My UK passport is up for renewal next May (2014).

I am resident in Spain but a UK citizen.

Can anyone advise me if I am allowed to renew my passport in London at the passport office when I am in London for a week in January?

My motive of course is to try and avoid the cost of 128 euros to renew from here in Spain.

Many Thanks for advice offered.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes you can renew when in the UK,But if you want it done on the spot an appointment has to be made, for which there is an additional large charge. At least £50.
If they have reduced the charge to 128€ now that's a lot cheaper than it was . I paid 180€ in February with the DHL delivery included.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

... and you can't renew it here in Spain any more (as far as I remember).

It now has to be sent to UK (Belfast) - which is maybe why the price has come down to £128


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

Many Thanks for your help. If it,s going to cost 50 pounds for an appointment when in London over and above the cost of the passport then it won,t be that much cheaper than doing it from here.

Thanks again.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

jamtart98 said:


> Hi,
> My UK passport is up for renewal next May (2014).
> 
> I am resident in Spain but a UK citizen.
> ...


We did ours through a local British shop. They helped us with the forms, they sent the passports off by courier and they phoned us less than three weeks later to tell us they had arrived and we collected them. I thought it was €175 we paid for each passport. 
We could have got it cheaper if we had been in the UK, but we did what was easiest. The shop charged €10 per passport


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's a thread the forum prepared earlier on, with interesting links provided by Baldilocks
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...uk-passport-application-renewals-changes.html
The charge for passport renewal is 128 euros. The charge with courier fee included is 147.86 euros


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here's a thread the forum prepared earlier on, with interesting links provided by Baldilocks
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...uk-passport-application-renewals-changes.html
> The charge for passport renewal is 128 euros. The charge with courier fee included is 147.86 euros


I think you mean pounds sterling! From Gov. web site;


Passport type Passport fee	Total to pay (including courier fee)
Adult standard 32-page passport	£128.00 £147.86
Adult jumbo 48-page passport	£154.50 £174.36

or it states 160 euros plus 25 carriage.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I think you mean pounds sterling! From Gov. web site;
> 
> 
> Passport type Passport fee Total to pay (including courier fee)
> ...


I think I mean pounds too 
Sorry

I remembered 160 euros from when I did it earlier on in the year

Actually, why don't you just delete that from my post to make it less confusing.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm in the same boat. I don't have residencia as such yet, merely on the padron, but my parents still live in the UK. Would it be better if I just use their address to apply for my new passport early next year? It's about £80 now isn't it?


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

You can have a passport delivered to a UK address but I believe it must be signed for in person.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dunpleecin said:


> I'm in the same boat. I don't have residencia as such yet, merely on the padron, but my parents still live in the UK. Would it be better if I just use their address to apply for my new passport early next year? It's about £80 now isn't it?


if you're on the padrón you have declared that you live here

and if you've been here 3 months you're resident even if you haven't registered.........

while it's perfectly legal to renew your passport in the UK while visiting - it's against the law to use a UK address for a postal application if you live in Spain


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Calas felices said:


> You can have a passport delivered to a UK address but I believe it must be signed for in person.


That certainly did NOT use to be the case.

However, if you live in Spain, you SHOULD use the correct channels and not use a UK address.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

My dad recently renewed his in the UK (he lives there) and it was simply sent special delivery. So the signed for isn't a problem. Anyone can sign for it.

I don't see why you should have to just pay double because you live here. If you're entitled to a British passport it shouldn't matter where you apply from. My parents address will technically always be my address in the UK. I'll check the official website.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ta/file/250169/passports-guidance-booklet.pdf

Seems to give guidance re applying when in UK for a visit. All seems a bit confusing. You can give a UK address if you're visiting.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dunpleecin said:


> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ta/file/250169/passports-guidance-booklet.pdf
> 
> Seems to give guidance re applying when in UK for a visit. All seems a bit confusing. You can give a UK address if you're visiting.


yes you can if you're visiting - & you'd obviously need to collect the new one before you leave

what you can't do is use the postal service to a UK address if you're living in Spain & NOT visiting the UK at the time of application


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Dunpleecin said:


> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ta/file/250169/passports-guidance-booklet.pdf
> 
> Seems to give guidance re applying when in UK for a visit. All seems a bit confusing. You can give a UK address if you're visiting.


If you are finding anything confusing, simply phone the passport office and ask their advice

The answer above by Xabiachica is correct.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dunpleecin said:


> My dad recently renewed his in the UK (he lives there) and it was simply sent special delivery. So the signed for isn't a problem. Anyone can sign for it.
> 
> I don't see why you should have to just pay double because you live here. If you're entitled to a British passport it shouldn't matter where you apply from. My parents address will technically always be my address in the UK. I'll check the official website.


But if you live here you don't have an address in the UK. You have the address of your parent's house.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But if you live here you don't have an address in the UK. You have the address of your parent's house.


Ye s but the statement on the declaration is
" On the day of making this application I was in the UK", or something similar. There is no address on the passport & they have no interest in where you live except to ensure that if living out of the country , you apply through the correct channels.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Ye s but the statement on the declaration is
> " On the day of making this application I was in the UK", or something similar. There is no address on the passport & they have no interest in where you live except to ensure that if living out of the country , you apply through the correct channels.


well, yes, but as I said, you'd still have to be there to collect it when it arrived wouldn't you?

unless you were lying when you signed the declaration


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Ye s but the statement on the declaration is
> " On the day of making this application I was in the UK", or something similar. There is no address on the passport & they have no interest in where you live except to ensure that if living out of the country , you apply through the correct channels.


See Xabia's comment


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

No In the link posted above it states this. 

"How your passport is delivered
In most cases, your passport will be delivered by
courier (on behalf of HM Passport Office)
between 8am and 6pm, Monday to Saturday. In
areas where there’s a low risk of deliveries being
lost, your passport will be delivered by Royal
Mail Recorded Delivery.
Signing for your passport
In most cases the courier will not need you to
sign for your passport. Couriers use technology
that records the address, time and date of the
delivery, and the courier will take a photo of the
property where the passport was delivered.
If a signature is required and you are not at home
when the courier tries to deliver your passport,
they will leave a calling card for you to arrange
delivery at a convenient date. "

When applying , when in the UK , you state your foreign address & add a note in section 8 stating the reason for the different delivery address.
anyway ,if you've actually sent it whilst in the UK , you can't actually go anywhere until the new one is delivered ! 

My wife did hers whilst back in the UK in February & there were no questions asked as she supplied the relevant info on where she actually lived.

P.S. Passport cost in UK is £72.50 & the Premium same day service total cost is £128

https://www.gov.uk/get-a-passport-urgently


----------

